# Free extended batt/cover



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

Available for only shipping cost ($5?)

Any takers?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

rotarydial said:


> Available for only shipping cost ($5?)
> 
> Any takers?


who's the manufacturer and what condition is it in?

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Donate $15 to Mecha Centre, send me your address and my OEM HTC Thunderbolt 2750mAh battery and cover (excellent condition because I never really used it...) are yours!

Not to hijack your thread, your deal is much better lol.


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> who's the manufacturer and what condition is it in?
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


HTC. No issues with the batt. Scuff and ding on the cover.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dtguitar04 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd love to take it off your hands. Do you take PayPal?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

dtguitar04 said:


> I'd love to take it off your hands. Do you take PayPal?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Sure thing. Just found some cheap screen protector too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

rotarydial said:


> Available for only shipping cost ($5?)
> 
> Any takers?


All gone.


----------

